# E3 visa to Green Card



## Panda79 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,

My employer would like to sponsor me for a green card but they want me to transfer from E3 to H1B first. I have read that there have been successful cases of people going straight from E3 to CG, does anyone have first hand experience? In particular, I'd like to know:

* How long did you have left on the E3 when the CG application was lodged? (I've 12mths left).

I've been told by HR that I have a 50/50 chance if I go for the CG from my E-3 as my E3 may be denied when I go to renew it.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't know a lot about E-3, only that it is not a dual intent visa, so that might be why your employer advises you to first go on a H1b...

For what kind of employment based green card do you qualify? EB-1, 2 or 3?


----------



## Panda79 (Jul 14, 2010)

It's true the E3 is not dual intent but I believe you can go for a CG as long as you don't have to renew the E3 in the process as the E3 get rejected according to the lawyers.

I can qualify for EB2 so think best option is to just switch to HB1 this Oct and start the GC process.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Panda79 said:


> It's true the E3 is not dual intent but I believe you can go for a CG as long as you don't have to renew the E3 in the process as the E3 get rejected according to the lawyers.


 That's true. Maybe you weren't interested at all to stay in the US when you first applied for the E3. But the renewal is the tricky thing. 

If you are sure that you qualify for the EB-2, than it might work out, because this is the most recent visa bulletin:
Visa Bulletin For January 2012
So EB-2 (Employment Based 2nd) is current. But if you are a EB-3, you might not succeed because it takes about 6 years...
I should ask an experienced immigration lawyer for advice. And don't take to much risk if you really would like to stay. ;-)


----------

